# the effectiveness of a monthly tshirt subscription through flyers



## carltonbell1991 (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay so I have two questions. How many of you all advertise through flyers and how effective are they. Like what percentage of people order and how much do they usually buy...i.e. quantity of shirts ordered and dollar amount spent. I know this has probably been covered but from the threads I read most people don't go that into detail. But the real reason I made this thread is for my second question.

How effective do you think flyers would be at selling a monthly tshirt subscription. Like 1% of people would become a subscriber. I plan to keep my prices low. Say 13 a month for oNE shirt plus maybe a 2$ shipping charge. 25$ for 2 shirts. There is about 50k houses I could flyer and if one in one hundred signed up I'd be making around 40 grand a year profit after I paid for new designs each month. I get about a 3 percent response rate from my lawn service flyers so I figured one percent is doable for a tshirt subscription. 

Have any of you all done this and if so what was the response rate from the flyers.


----------



## fxmaster (Jun 20, 2005)

Maybe 1-3%
Cost to deliver flyers is high, door to door direct mail and how targeted is that?
Could work though, old people like to read mail and order things.


----------



## Bryant Gillespie (Apr 6, 2015)

Your 3% response rate is pretty good for flyers. However, the market of people who would pay for lawn services is way way bigger than people who would be interested in a t-shirt subscription.

I would think a better strategy would be to choose a specific target customer and market to them online.

Some questions for you --
Who is your ideal customer for this?
What type of person are you creating designs for?
Would your target market actually pay for a t-shirt subscription?

I would try to target people involved with specific hobbies/interests vs the general public. You'd likely get a better response and be able to charge a higher price. 

An example of niching down:

A shirt of the month club

vs

A shirt of the month club for Crossfitters providing a new workout shirt with a new design every month
People who do Crossfit
-- usually pay high monthly fees
-- spend money on the best workout gear
-- are more likely to share with other Crossfitters
-- can be easily targeted online
-- would more likely spend $20/month on t-shirt subscription


----------

